# Custom Carved Turkey Decoy (Progress as I go)



## Parker (May 21, 2011)

Unicoidawg came and found me at my local hangout, and told me to get back over here, so I'll post up a few stories and pics to get riled back up.

Parker

I was lucky enough to have a great turkey season this spring, even though Missouri as a whole is down on birds big time.

My wife took her first gobbler after 5 years of trying, I got my two, and my oldest boy got his two.

My first crack at a decoy made it along for the ride a couple times.  

It turned out very similar to what I had planned.  After having it out in the field around real birds and in lower light conditions, I see I have the head too blue.  I think a turkey could think it is a jake rather than a hen.  

The inside has been hollowed out with the use of a bandsaw and router to make the decoy lighter.  It is three layers of wood.  I drew one layer out by hand, and then copied it two more times, and cut the head off of the outter two peices.  

I then spent about 7 or 8 dollars on acrylic paint and kiddie paint brushes at Wally World.

My next run at it will be made out of cottonwood, and it will be much more three demensional, hopefully with 3D feathers and all.  After making this one, I'm convinced I'd like to have my own flock of personally made decoys.

The last picture is of my wife with her bird.  She is all bundled up, because it was freezing conditions with about a 20 MPH wind when she took her bird.  It was cold, but I don't think she was shaking because of the weather!  

Parker


----------



## turk2di (May 22, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## Parker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Custom Turkey Decoy 2012*

I promised myself I would expand on this idea if it panned out for me with the simple decoy.  

My first decoy is named 1.0, and will be 1.1 when she gets a softer, more grey head paint.  This new decoy's name is 2.0.  

So.......here is my full-on attempt at a wooden custom turkey decoy.

Since it the first decoy worked, I have started on my new project about a month ago.

Here's a photo log of my work so far.  Inspiration thanks go to folks like Steve Parisi for his idea of using a forstner bit to carve out the inside, and Dave Constantine for a hinged decoy that you can hold the rest of the decoy in the body (his Timber Warden decoy).  

I plan on the head, tail, and legs (two carbon arrows) all going inside the chest of this decoy.

The final photo shows one side being to the point of having a walnut stain on it.  Once I get the other side completed (its about 60 percent burnt right now) I will begin the painting, and working on the head and tail.

I will add more photos of my progress as I go if anyone is interested in it.

You see my first attempt above.  I've never done anything like this, but just decided to dive right in.  My grandfather got me into carving when I was 12 carving a little rubber ducky type duck, and a boot.  He would also always have me carve him a toothpick for after his lunch.  Those projects gave me a good base to work with.  

Parker


----------



## john.lee (Apr 1, 2012)

That's gonna be sweet when u finish it!!!!


----------



## bowtie (Apr 1, 2012)

looking great.....man you got some skills....


----------



## hunt6x6elk1 (Apr 1, 2012)

While that will look great to hunt with when done, you ought to think about doing them custom for folks and one day they will be real collectors items just like the real expensive old duck decoys. Beautiful work!


----------



## WestGaJohn (Apr 1, 2012)

bowtie said:


> looking great.....man you got some skills....



& patience...


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 1, 2012)

I am always amazed at people that have talent and time to create such things of beauty. Great job.


----------



## gblrklr (Apr 1, 2012)

That is going be a great looking decoy!


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 1, 2012)

hancock husler said:


> I am always amazed at people that have talent and time to create such things of beauty. Great job.



X2! FANTASTIC!


Man, I cant wait to see the  end results!


----------



## Parker (Apr 1, 2012)

hancock husler said:


> I am always amazed at people that have talent and time to create such things of beauty. Great job.



Had vacation time to burn, so this is the project I picked. 

Parker


----------



## steveus (Apr 1, 2012)

Decoy is looking great, it's going to really be special.  Good job.

Steve


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 1, 2012)

awesome


----------



## nockemstiff (Apr 2, 2012)

New to Turkey Talk - and my first post - had to say that was looking fantastic - that's serious stuff and you should be proud!


----------



## AliBubba (Apr 2, 2012)

Great handy work.. !


----------



## USA TURKEY MAN (Apr 2, 2012)

Parker said:


> I promised myself I would expand on this idea if it panned out for me with the simple decoy.
> 
> My first decoy is named 1.0, and will be 1.1 when she gets a softer, more grey head paint.  This new decoy's name is 2.0.
> 
> ...



that is so cool !!!


----------



## bonecollector (Apr 2, 2012)

that is freakn awesome


----------



## TurkeyBird (Apr 2, 2012)

Man that looks great!  I would say your time and hard work definitely shows in the end product.  I think you have an excellent new hunting partner!


----------



## Parker (Apr 2, 2012)

Still got a ways to go.  Doesn't look like I'm going to get to work on her much this week dang it!

I'm going to use MAGNETS to keep the two sides together, rather than trying to put hinges on something that's not flat!  PERFECT!  Good thing I've got smart buddies helping me dream this stuff up!  

Parker


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks good! Lots of time and effort in that girl


----------



## Parker (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks again to everyone for the kind words.  I've been covered up in work in the last week, so tonight was my first chance to get back to carving.  

I was pretty worried about the tail turning out the way I wanted to!  NO worries now though!

I've done a little burning to match the tail to the body since I took these pictures, but here is the tail from start to finish.  Started this evening, and ending here in the early morning.

The black marks aren't mess up's.  They're places where I've learned I can get the job done a lot faster smoothing things out by burning, rather than switching back to the carving tool, and then back to the burner.  

I'm very happy with the way this turned out.  I think I captured the three dimensional look as good as I could have hoped for.  

Parker


----------



## Parker (Apr 7, 2012)

I forgot to mention, the second side of the body is completely feather burned now too.  

So, next step is going to be the head.  My buddy brought me a nice chunk of basswood for the head and neck last week.  He was really excited to see what the first log had turned into so far.

We also hashed out how to join the two sides of the body, but still be able to use the inside of it for storage.  We've came to the conclusion that magnets are going to be the best bet.

I may very well attach the tail to the body with magnets too.  I don't think that will work for the head, but I've got a good way of it to work for the tail. 

Parker


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2012)

Fantastic job !!   Just out of curiosity, how much will the finished decoy weigh ??


----------



## Parker (Apr 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fantastic job !!   Just out of curiosity, how much will the finished decoy weigh ??



Thanks for the kind words.  I'm sure happy with the way it is turning out.  I really had no idea what to expect when I started.  

The body weighed 4 pounds without any finish on it a couple weeks ago.  So, with stain finish, paint, head, tail and two carbon arrow legs......  I suppose I'll be shooting for about 6 pounds, maybe 7.

Carrying weight is the reason I curved out the bottom of the tail.  It is not actually true to form like the top side is, since its curved so much.  

My first decoy at the top was made out of an old piano top.  It was some kind of plywood with a WHOLE lot of resin plugged into it.  Even with hollowing out the inside on it, I'm going to guess it weighs 10 pounds.  I wanted to make it RIGHT then, and it was the only wood I had laying around big enough, so I just went with it.  

This new decoy is all basswood.  About as light, and as easy carving as it comes.  

Parker


----------



## JHannah92 (Apr 7, 2012)

That is easily the coolest turkey decoy I've ever seen. Very nice.


----------



## Parker (Apr 9, 2012)

I started work on the head and neck tonight, and took it to the point of about being finished with a rough carve.  I think I will probably be able to use the wood burner from here.  I may do a little more carving if I need to though.  I'm not sure how the eye area is going to go, so I left that part REALLY rough for tonight.  

I'm VERY happy with how it is going so far.  I wish I would have started working on something like this a LONG time ago!

The first picture is of my oldest boy helping me hold up all the parts for a picture.

Parker


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 9, 2012)

You Sir have a real talent!! Looks very good!!


----------



## moyehow (Apr 9, 2012)

can wait to see final product.  looks great so far.


----------



## CartyKid (Apr 9, 2012)

nice!


----------



## kickers-N-stickers (Apr 9, 2012)

That's crazy how good you are


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2012)

Simply amazing!!


----------



## Parker (Apr 9, 2012)

kickers-N-stickers said:


> That's crazy how good you are



I was showing the head to my boy (in the picture) this morning.  He had gone to bed after posing for that picture for me.

He was just babbling about how much he liked it when he got up this morning, and I said, "Heck, I don't know man!  I didn't know I could do that!"    We both started laughing our butts off.

Parker


----------



## bonecollector56 (Apr 9, 2012)

That is amazing.


----------



## Parker (Apr 10, 2012)

Here we go!  Pretty much ready for stain and paint at this point!  Magnets to hold everything together are on the way.

The first picture is of the final carving on the head.

Second picture is the head after burning, and the third picture is a collage of the 4 parts (can't see the other side of the body that's walnut stained.)

I was able to keep the wood in there for the eyes!  I'm happy about that!

Parker


----------



## turkeyed (Apr 10, 2012)

You are very talanted sir!


----------



## goblr77 (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice work! Very good looking.


----------



## bpryor (Apr 10, 2012)

you've got some insane talent man. that is simply awesome!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 10, 2012)

that is really good! can i order one? i think that is more of a piece of art than a decoy.


----------



## Rob (Apr 10, 2012)

Man that looks awesome!


----------



## White Stag (Apr 10, 2012)

That is really really cool! I agree with these guys, you have been blessed with a gift bro!


----------



## Parker (Apr 10, 2012)

peanutman04 said:


> that is really good! can i order one? i think that is more of a piece of art than a decoy.



I'm glad you like it, but I can't see selling one.  Very flattering offer.  

I've got a stupid amount of time in this, and its still quite a ways from being done.  

My next time around, I'm probably going to do something that's more of a slim shapely figure with some carving.  

The wood burning has helped a TON on detail, but it is a killer on time.  

Parker


----------



## GADAWGS (Apr 11, 2012)

WOW Mr. Parker, awesome looking decoy. Cant wait to see the finished product. Looks to give Constantine a run for his money


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 11, 2012)

be sure to keep us updated as you go along.


----------



## trkyhnt89 (Apr 11, 2012)

This is cool stuff


----------



## Parker (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, My first attempt at a head paint on 2.0.  I looked at colors off of photos I took of a Dave Smith at the Iowa Classic.

These are with Folk Art acrylic paints and a kiddie paint brush.  You can see I have not painted the bottom row of feathers yet at all, because I had to have a place to hold on.  

Parker


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 11, 2012)

This is simply amazing, at a lost for words at how creative and good you are with this


----------



## Greg Tench (Apr 11, 2012)

Awesome job Vince !!!


----------



## Parker (Apr 11, 2012)

Greg Tench said:


> Awesome job Vince !!!



Thanks man!  Long time no talk!  Hope life it treating you well.  

Crazy I never knew I had this kind of crap rolling around in my head and hands!

I'm planning my next one while working on this one!  

Parker


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Apr 12, 2012)

Very creative!  I was skeptical when I started at the top of the post but after looking at your progress, you're very talented. I know you are enjoying the process.

Best of luck to you I hope it brings in some big toms for you and your family.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Apr 12, 2012)

You are in the wrong line of work. That is some serious talent. I agree with the others though, that is more of a piece of artwork than it is a decoy. I would be sick to take it out hunting and have something happen to it. Great work sir.


----------



## Carp (Apr 12, 2012)

That is some kinda cool!


----------



## bonecollector (Apr 14, 2012)

that is just awesome


----------



## Parker (Apr 16, 2012)

Whoa my goodness.  I had no idea how tedious the paint job was going to be.  

Season opened here in Missouri this morning.  I'm going to get out tomorrow for the first time.  Probably have this decoy along for the ride by the weekend.

Parker


----------



## bat man (Apr 17, 2012)

You may just have a future.  We paid close to $6k to get our new decoy carved and painted by Constantine.  Figure the total hours and see what you are at.

bestturkeydecoy.com


----------



## Parker (Apr 17, 2012)

Dave's decoy is awesome, that's for sure.  Perfect and unique.  Interesting to know the price tag.

My hen won't look anything near that good on the paint job end, because I'm just using craft paint and little kiddie brushes.  No access to an air brush, and I don't know how to use one.

I don't think there's a better turkey carver out there than Dave.

I was a ways into this project before I saw the carving pictures of his decoy there.  I wish I would have seen it before, because it would have given me some better ideas for feather patterns.  

Thanks again for the info bat man.  

Parker


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 17, 2012)

bat man said:


> You may just have a future.  We paid close to $6k to get our new decoy carved and painted by Constantine.  Figure the total hours and see what you are at.
> 
> bestturkeydecoy.com



$6000 for a decoy?


----------



## Parker (Apr 17, 2012)

nhancedsvt said:


> $6000 for a decoy?



Have you looked at it?  Its really not a decoy.  Its life-sized carved art.

I'm positive he's had turkey calls go at the NWTF Nationals for more than that.  

Dave has some unreal skills.  

Parker


----------



## Gadget (Apr 18, 2012)

wow nice work Parker, looks really good.


----------



## Parker (Apr 18, 2012)

*Found a hen turkey laying in my yard!*

And she let me walk right up to her!    

Introducing my new huntin' buddy......... 2.0

Yep, she's gonna be ready to hunt this weekend for The VECtor Inspector, my youngest boy.

All parts are magnetized and removable. 

Some satin spray spar urethane to seal her, and she need some legs.  Then, I've got to get some kind of padding figured out for the inside of the body to hold the removable head and tail.  

Gonna end up being a 50 plus hour project I believe.  

I like it.  The head's a little more 'gobblery' than I would like it to be, but I'm not gonna go back and change it now.  

I'll have to take some more pictures when the lighting is better.  

Parker


----------



## Parker (Apr 18, 2012)

Gadget said:


> wow nice work Parker, looks really good.



  When Gadget likes it, I know I'm getting something done.

I may add 2" spurs to her legs for you.   

Hope you like the final product.  

Parker


----------



## CowtownHunter (Apr 18, 2012)

Did an outstanding job.  Wish I was as talented.


----------



## bonecollector56 (Apr 18, 2012)

Wish I had the patience for something like that great work.


----------



## Gadget (Apr 19, 2012)

Parker said:


> When Gadget likes it, I know I'm getting something done.
> 
> I may add 2" spurs to her legs for you.
> 
> ...





 I'm not a decoy guy as you know but that is really nice. I'd like to have it for display, work of art. I can understand you wanting to take it to the woods though; put it to the test.


----------



## Parker (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah, our season is only 3 weeks long, so she'll be baby sat on a few field hunts where its easy to not chip the paint up, and other than that, she'll be a mantle sitter the rest of the year.  

Her first test drive in the woods will be on my youngest boy's hunt Saturday morning.

Parker


----------



## Parker (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry guys.....I am already getting fired up for turkey season, so since there's snow on the ground here, I'm looking back at old pics and old threads.  

 I'm gonna give this another run, and see what I can come up with for a half strut jake like DSD and Dakota is running.  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=731146

My hope is to be able to just hunt my own decoys from this spring, on.  

We started working birds in big fields this last spring, using decoys and a pop-up blind, and man did we ever have some fun times!  Hens EVERYWHERE.  Just had to wait on the gobblers to show up.

This was 2.0's first morning in the field.  My youngest shot his big gobbler over her, and while we were looking at his spurs, my wife shot her gobbler 2 fields to the south!  It was an awesome morning!  

Parker


----------



## kmartin112888 (Dec 30, 2012)

Man thats too cool and awesome skills


----------



## northgadeerslayer (Apr 5, 2013)

Man that is truly a work of art..


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Apr 7, 2013)

dude that's crazy.  put that on the shelf and make another one half as good and use it to hunt because it would still be amazing!!! good job!


----------

